# Happy Valentines Day, to all wonderful women chefs!!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I would just like to say happy Valentines day to all you wonderful women chefs, and aspired students of the culinary arts. Theres nothing better in life, then a happy women. 

 Here's looking at you babe!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...And there's nothing worse than an unhappy woman, or so I'm told....

Thanks, CDS! Happy V-Day to you too!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

That goes without saying, momoreg. I would never want to make a women angry.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you David, how sweet of you.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Oh happy day!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I would also like to wish everybody a happy hearts day, And hope everyone gets a little snuggle time  
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Chef David: It is also true that there is nothing happier than a man with a full tummy 

Happy Valentine to all you boys too!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I heard a little survey on tv yesterday. It said that of the women surveyed, more of them (about 35%) wanted jewelry than anything else for Valentine's Day. Of men surveyed, more of them (29%?) wanted a good meal in a nice restaurant for Valentine's Day. Maybe Anneke is onto something! Maybe it's good for business, too, my chef friends.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It's one of the busiest times of the year in LA. Couples reserve tables one year in advance for their favorite restaurant. And catering business is good too. Everyone wants a private chef for entaiment dining in their homes with the kids over a friends house.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

tseanduran: I don't get it. I'm happily married so I hope no one finds what I'm about to say inappropriate. I find cooks SEXY! Honestly! Nothing is sexier than a man who can use his hands so artfully, to create something both visually stunning and flavourful all at once. There are so few men who like (or are good at) cooking. You are a rare breed. That's appealing to women. Use it! Cook for them! You want to impress a girl? Bring her something homemade! I promise you, unless she's a vegan who can't digest gluten  (whatever), she'll adore you for it. Trust me: I'll take a good meal over jewelery any day!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Anneke, I think your a very sweet women who deserve's to be happy. Man, if weren't married I'd......


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

oh stop...


----------

